# kaputtes Knie und Bmx?



## xThrillSeekerx (8. August 2005)

Nabend Jungs und Mädels

ich spiele mal wieder mit dem Gedanken mir ein Addict zu holen, diesmal bin ich eigentlich recht sicher.

Bleibt nur noch eine Sache zu klären.
Ich hab mir mal mein Kreuzband gerissen und jetzt ne Kreuzbandplastik drin.
Da ich nicht mit 30 im Rolli sitzen möchte hab ich natürlich wenig Lust mir das Knie schon wieder zu zermoshen.

Darum meine Frage an Leute die schon länger Bmxen:
Habt ihr euch schonmal ein Kreutband gerissen, oder glaubt ihr das Risiko beim Bmxen ist besonders hoch?

Das man immer nen gewisses Verletzungsrisiko hat ist mir klar, aber es gibt ja Sportarten die derber sind als andere.


----------



## jimbim (8. August 2005)

fahr einfach im stehen und überlaste deine knie nit dann is alles jut  
grus jim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xThrillSeekerx (8. August 2005)

Ja schon klar, aber wie hoch ist das Risiko sich beim Bmxen das Kreuzband zu zerdeppern?


----------



## UrbanJumper (8. August 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> fahr einfach im stehen und überlaste deine knie nit dann is alles jut
> grus jim



nix is jut und dein Tipp is scheiss e.

wenn du angst vor Verletztungen hast und schon mal sowas hattest und jetzt anfangen willst is das natürlich dumm, also lass es besser bleiben.


----------



## xThrillSeekerx (8. August 2005)

Mit Verletzungen an sich hab ich kein Problem, nur mit KNIEverletzungen.
Wie steht denn da so die Chance heil davonzukommen?


----------



## RISE (8. August 2005)

Allgemein kann man da nichts sagen, du hast eben keine Federung, die dämpft und den Körper etwas entlastet. Die Gefahr, dass du längerfristige Probleme bekommst ist sicher nicht viel höher als auf dem MTB, zumindest würde ich das so einschätzen.
Wenn du schon ohne Bike Schmerzen oder Beschwerden hast würde ich es sein lassen, ansonsten kannst du es ja versuchen und zur Not immernoch aufhören.


----------



## NRH (8. August 2005)

Schau mal auch www.bmxboard.de , irgegendwo läuft da ein thread zum dem Thema... ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass Bandagen eine große entlastung für's Knie sind.


----------



## derFisch (9. August 2005)

An Knieverletzungen hatte ich bisher nur geprellte Kniescheiben (die tollen Primo Tenderizer bei Nässe ), was sich aber mit Schonern einfach verhindern lässt.


----------



## ZoMa (9. August 2005)

Mir ist in 9 Jahren mit meinen Knien noch nie was nennenswertes passiert. Langsam angehen lassen, Knieschoner tragen und auf sich Acht geben reicht meist schon.


----------



## Spirallian (15. August 2005)

tach auch,

also ich habe schon seit ewigkeiten einen riss im rechten meniskus (schreibt man den so ?!), rennen oder joggen kann ich keinen kilometer ohne das es anfängt richtig weh zu tuen und wenn ich im schneidersitz sitze springt mein knie regelmäßig aus der pfanne. ABER ich fahre mittlerweile schon sechs jahre bmx und zwei jahren downhill dabei hat mein knie noch NIE gestresst oder zicken veranstaltet. ganz im gegensatz zum snowboarden was wirklich zum horror werden kann, schonmal versucht ein knie zurück in die gelenkpfanne zu bekommen während du im teifschne liegst und mit beiden beinen in der bindung hängst ?   

also, zieh dir das rad und hau rein alter   

Spirallian


----------



## gwathdraug (24. August 2005)

also hab das gelcieh prob mit meniskus
und  fahr selber downhill und mtb
und hab auch vor vllt auf bmx zu wechseln

ich finde rad  ist net so ne große belastung wie zB schwimmen
da merk ich immer wieder mein meniskusproblem und ersaufe dann fast ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d0do (25. August 2005)

Spirallian schrieb:
			
		

> tach auch,
> 
> also ich habe schon seit ewigkeiten einen riss im rechten meniskus (schreibt man den so ?!), rennen oder joggen kann ich keinen kilometer ohne das es anfängt richtig weh zu tuen [...]
> 
> ...



das mitm rennen is bei mir au so, bloß das bei mir das ct ergeben hat das sich nach ner auseinandersetzung mit so nem fettsack ziemlich viel wasser am meniskus angesammelt hat, is jetz n jahr her, bmx fahrn geht ned weils einfach kacke is und jetz kommt dann 24" starr und brakeless... das ich dem bmx etwas nahe bin...

fange jetz dann mit reha oder so an weil der doc hat gesagt, mit glück vergehts nach n paar jährchen, mit pech op.



cheers

dominik


----------



## DarkÁngel (8. September 2005)

HiHo !!!

Kann dir nur sagen das du alleine diese entscheidung treffen kannst.Du bist derjenige der weiß wie sicher du auf deinem bock bist oder auch nicht   

Bei mir selber sah es so aus Kniescheibe gesplittert,innen-außenbänder ab, hat mächtig geknallt und ganzschön aua gemacht,ende vom lied künstliche bänder-4Titanschrauben-kniescheibe kleiner gemacht ....... aber ich sitze auch wieder auf meinem Bike taste mich zwar etwas langsamer an neu jumps aber in der ruhe liegt die kraft,also rauf auf dein Bike aber immer schön langsam


----------



## moxz (13. September 2005)

kaputtes knie lässt sich vermeiden, schoner, oder flatland
irgendwelche bratzen blaue am knie lassen sich kaum vermeiden wenn man ohne schoner fährt,halt nichts übertreiben und tun was man denkt, du kannst es...


----------



## da_bike_mike (13. September 2005)

moxz schrieb:
			
		

> kaputtes knie lässt sich vermeiden, schoner, oder flatland
> irgendwelche bratzen blaue am knie lassen sich kaum vermeiden wenn man ohne schoner fährt,halt nichts übertreiben und tun was man denkt, du kannst es...


Hallo erst mal,
hab selber mein Kreutzband angerissen, und zwei Risse im Miniskus und bin immer noch am fahrn. Bis auf ab und zu Schmerzen kann man eigentlich ganz gut klar kommen damit. Bei nem sturz musst du dich halt irgendwie abrollen damit man nicht wieder aufs Knie fällt!
Versuch es einfach wird schon schief gehen.
Sers


----------

